# Discord vs Sheogorath vs Emperor Joker



## The Jolly Rancher (Dec 27, 2011)

1) Who is craziest?

2) Whos realm is craziest?

3) Who is the most powerful?

4) Who created the best world?


vs

vs


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2011)

1) Not sure. 
2) No idea but I'll go with Emperor Joker
3) Emperor Joker
4) Emperor Joker


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know about this Sheogorath but Emperor Joker takes the cake seeing as Discord is from a childrens show and so he couldn't do many evil shit like death. But I like Discords world the most because of chocolate rain.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2011)

Joker takes all scenarios


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2011)

no idea who the second guy is

loved Discord's randomness and world, but EJ is likely the strongest unless the second guy is something massively multiversal


----------



## Gone (Dec 27, 2011)

1) Three way tie. Joker is violently insane, Sheogorath is all randomness, and Discord is watered down cutesy insane. As far as mental stability goes their all so far out there its hard to compare.

2) See answer 1.

3) Joker

4) This is a tough one. Discords world had chocolate rain, but the Shivering Isles had quite a fine selection of cheese...

EDIT: I cant believe nobody here knows who Sheogorath is!! You people all need to go out and play some Elder Scrolls...


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

1. The Joker has the advantage of nearly a hundred years of showings.

2. Discord's, I'd say. 

3. Emperor Joker. No contest at all.

4. The Shivering Isles is my favorite.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 27, 2011)

I assume Sheogorath is from Skyrim, which I have not played, so I don't know enough about him. I doubt he is more powerful than Emperor Joker though. And Joker is much more powerful than Discord, who is planetary. Joker is also crazier.

While Discord made it rain chocolate, Joker made it rain pies. And the Joker made parodies out of the Justice League, but Discord's corruption of the ponies was hilarious. I think I'd leave it as a tie between who created the better world.


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

Discord is planetary?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2011)

Drayden said:


> Discord is planetary?



The fact he was controlling the sun and moon kind of says he is.


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

When was this?


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I assume Sheogorath is from Skyrim, which I have not played, so I don't know enough about him. I doubt he is more powerful than Emperor Joker though. And Joker is much more powerful than Discord, who is planetary. Joker is also crazier.
> 
> While Discord made it rain chocolate, Joker made it rain pies. And the Joker made parodies out of the Justice League, but Discord's corruption of the ponies was hilarious. I think I'd leave it as a tie between who created the better world.



Sheogorath is the Daedric Prince of Madness in the Elder Scrolls verse.

In terms of power, I'd put it at Emperor Joker>Sheogorath>Discord.

Even with the vast bulk of their power locked out of Mundus, a Daedric Prince can affect it on a planetary+ scale (Sheogorath destroyed a city by crashing a small moon into it, which also caused devastation throughout the country of Morrowind, and Nocturnal, another Daedric Prince, created a hat, that whenever it is worn, can potentially warp reality on a planetary scale (Physical proof of the person's existence is erased, as well as the memories of any who have seen them). Skyrim also shows that Sheogorath's demonstrated power over minds is much more refined than Discord's, but I won't spoil.

If you give a shit about any of this, I mean.


----------



## Gone (Dec 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I assume Sheogorath is from Skyrim, which I have not played, so I don't know enough about him. I doubt he is more powerful than Emperor Joker though. And Joker is much more powerful than Discord, who is planetary. Joker is also crazier.



Hes the Deadric prince of madness and he makes an appearence in every Elder Scrolls game. His biggest role was in Oblivion though, he had an entire expansion dedicated to him, The Shivering Isles. And no hes not as powerful as EJ.

EDIT: Dammit ninjad


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2011)

Drayden said:


> When was this?



He caused it to be night for a minute then brought the day back just because he could.


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He caused it to be night for a minute then brought the day back just because he could.



I think that was more of a gag feat seeing as he couldn't defend himself from the Elements.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2011)

Drayden said:


> I think that was more of a gag feat seeing as he couldn't defend himself from the Elements.



More like PIS since he shits on the princesses who control the sun and moon.

If it was a gag feat then all his feats would count as gag feats.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

The Elements of Harmony are canonically more powerful than the princesses, as well as Discord, though.

That said, I am moderately skeptical of the moon and sun within Friendship is Magic.


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> More like PIS since he shits on the princesses who control the sun and moon.
> 
> If it was a gag feat then all his feats would count as gag feats.



Hm... fine then                  .


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> The Elements of Harmony are canonically more powerful than the princesses, as well as Discord, though.
> 
> That said, I am moderately skeptical of the moon and sun within Friendship is Magic.



Then the elements are planetary level items?


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

They're more akin to "Rape this guy in front of me with Friendship" items.


----------



## Gone (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> They're more akin to "Rape this guy in front of me with Friendship" items.



Actualy the Element of Rape was left out of the show, the producers dealt the kids couldn't handle it...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

The "gag feats" belong to Pinkie Pie.


----------



## Light (Dec 27, 2011)

Pinkie Pie's feats are legit. She can think inside a chimney


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 27, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2011)

EpicBroFist said:


> What the fuck did I just read.



Things i regretfully know about.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 27, 2011)

Where is it said Joker is multiversal? I have heard that so much in the forum that when I actually read Emperor Joker and Superman Arkham I expected that to be shown clearly.

Now, it wasnt shown clearly multiversal feats but I said "okay he just stomped super-powerful characters and it was said that the effect of his warps would end it all eventually, so I guess its right". But then Satanus says that they are merely in a Joker's universe and there are countless of others universes and he could send the good guys to a non-Joker affected universe.

Can someone please explain to me? Maybe there is something I dont know.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

The Joker outright states he is going to destroy the Multiverse, and with 99% of Mxy's power, that is not hyperbole. He made the Spectre his bitch effortlessly.

Also, lol at the implication that you need to be Multiversal to be much more powerful than Discord and Sheogorath.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> Also, lol at the implication that you need to be Multiversal to be much more powerful than Discord and Sheogorath.



Who made that implication?


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> The Joker outright states he is going to destroy the Multiverse, and with 99% of Mxy's power, that is not hyperbole. He made the Spectre his bitch effortlessly.
> 
> Also, lol at the implication that you need to be Multiversal to be much more powerful than Discord and Sheogorath.



But then why did Satanus outright claimed there were universe unaffected by Emperor Joker?

We dont know how powered up the Spectre was. As for the multiverse, from the explanation the Spectre gave, I got the impression that all the multiverse was going to fall apart as a side-effect of the Joker constants warps, that basically was tearing the fabric of reality apart which would result in the destruction of the multiverse, not that the Joker actively was destroying them.

Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Gone (Dec 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> While Discord made it rain chocolate, Joker made it rain pies.



Sheogorath made it rain flaming dogs


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> But then why did Satanus outright claimed there were universe unaffected by Emperor Joker?
> 
> We dont know how powered up the Spectre was. As for the multiverse, from the explanation the Spectre gave, I got the impression that all the multiverse was going to fall apart as a side-effect of the Joker constants warps, that basically was tearing the fabric of reality apart which would result in the destruction of the multiverse, not that the Joker actively was destroying them.
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong.



I don't know the quote you are referring to. I read Emperor Joker like two years ago.

He was affecting at the very least multiple universes and realities, as shown by him mindraping the verse the New Gods live in (I forget the name). But what I do recall vividly is Joker explaining to Harley Quinn that a Multiverse that created someone like him does not deserve to exist, and that he will destroy it entirely, before he destroyed Harley.


----------



## Fish127 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is Sheogorath a good guy or a bad guy, I havnt played shivering isles, but I hear he murders people for kicks. Just trying to see where I would rank him against Joker and Discord.


----------



## Gone (Dec 27, 2011)

Fish127 said:


> Is Sheogorath a good guy or a bad guy, I havnt played shivering isles, but I hear he murders people for kicks. Just trying to see where I would rank him against Joker and Discord.



Hes done some evil things, but he dosnt have a lot of malice. Hes kind of like Deadpool, doing good and evil randomly and just being generaly insane.

...he also has a thing about ripping out peoples intestines.



> A new arrival! A shame about my Gatekeeper. I'm so happy, I could just tear out your intestines and strangle you with them. I suppose an introduction is in order. I'm Sheogorath, Prince of Madness. And other things. I'm not talking about them. You've probably figured that out by now. Let's hope so. Or we're in real trouble... and out come the intestines. And I skip rope with them! But, perhaps now's not the time. You've made it this far. Farther than anyone else. Well done! Take this trinket of mine. Perhaps it will serve you well. Or look lovely on your corpse.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 27, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Where is it said Joker is multiversal? I have heard that so much in the forum that when I actually read Emperor Joker and Superman Arkham I expected that to be shown clearly.
> 
> Now, it wasnt shown clearly multiversal feats but I said "okay he just stomped super-powerful characters and it was said that the effect of his warps would end it all eventually, so I guess its right". But then Satanus says that they are merely in a Joker's universe and there are countless of others universes and he could send the good guys to a non-Joker affected universe.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me? Maybe there is something I dont know.



Joker is Multiversal all around, thanks to punking the Quintessence a group of Universal beings.


He was even able to toy with the Spectre, turned Harley into a star, and he did all that without any trouble.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Joker is Multiversal all around, thanks to punking the Quintessence a group of Universal beings.



Can you post actual feats for each that put them as universal?

Because as it stands I don't buy even half of them being it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> I don't know the quote you are referring to. I read Emperor Joker like two years ago.
> 
> He was affecting at the very least multiple universes and realities, as shown by him mindraping the verse the New Gods live in (I forget the name). But what I do recall vividly is Joker explaining to Harley Quinn that a Multiverse that created someone like him does not deserve to exist, and that he will destroy it entirely, before he destroyed Harley.



Which while its impressive, doesnt mean he would actually do it actively. Remember he only came or at least revealed this plan after Superman said to Joker that his constants reality warpings were tearing up everything apart which would have a multiversal effect as Spectre said. However we dont know if Joker was going to do the multiverse destroying actively like snapping his fingers and the multiverse is destroyed or he was simply going to make the fuck offs caused by his warpings to do the job.

I love Emperor Joker and I wouldnt normally be doubting the multiversal thing, but what Satanus said about existing universes beyond Joker's control is what make me doubt this.


----------



## Gone (Dec 27, 2011)

Being or not being multiversal isnt exactly a clear line. I mean EJ did threaten the multiverse, does the fact that it was due to constant warping rather than a direct threat of his own power matter? (not saying thats the case).

Its like the argument about weather or not Frieza is really a planet buster since he uses a chain reaction.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Its like the argument about weather or not Frieza is really a planet buster since he uses a chain reaction.



Haha I've thought something similar sometimes.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 27, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Can you post actual feats for each that put them as universal?
> 
> Because as it stands I don't buy even half of them being it.



Highfather or Izaya has the best feat of the group. 

In Pre-Crisis Era HF once fused himself, Zeus, Jove(Zeus's Roman counterpart) Odin and Ares into one being called the One.

There only feat was the assault on the Source Wall, and they split it in half. Each of these guys were Skyfathers on there own right.

What you need to remember is that the New Gods were not affected by the ending of the the Pre-Crisis Era, so they still retained there memories but were made weaker for story sake.

HF can manipulate the energy in the Source Wall, and the Source Wall is said to be Multiversal.

The Source Wall is also believed to have created the God Wave, and any one with the full God Wave is considers second to only the Presence, the God of the DCU.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)

A single Quintessence member being able to tap into Source Wall energy to an undefined degree, especially when he can only majorly affect the thing with help from the power of others while being one of the most knowledgeable New Gods in DC, is irrelevant here unless he was actively doing anything like that when Joker took his body over. As I recall they were just going to discuss action back then, out in the middle of nowhere.

That alone doesn't make Joker multiversal, or else your standards for that stuff can be too easily satisfied.

Not that I care mind you, but I'm just disappointed no one has brought up the Hypertime concept here and what it means for Joker's ACTUAL, direct feats.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 27, 2011)

As far as statements go, Emperor Joker only intended to affect the universe. I am literally looking at my copy of Emperor Joker right now and the Joker specifically says,

"That's why tomorrow, I'm murdering everyone in the *UNIVERSE*, forever."​
Harley even asks him why he has to destroy the universe.

In addition to that, he actually did destroy the entire universe and then restored it, casually. But the only direct mention of a multiversal threat is from the Spectre, who says it will be the end result of the Joker's tampering with reality.

One could argue for Emperor Joker being multiversal based on Mxyzptlk's own statements and feats though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 28, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> As far as statements go, Emperor Joker only intended to affect the universe. I am literally looking at my copy of Emperor Joker right now and the Joker specifically says,
> 
> "That's why tomorrow, I'm murdering everyone in the *UNIVERSE*, forever."​
> Harley even asks him why he has to destroy the universe.
> ...



And is it surprising? Joker was just so content messing with Batman. Seems to me any multiversal implications in that storyline have to come from the possibility of Joker deciding to start rampaging elsewhere.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 28, 2011)

What Narcissus said basically should put to rest Joker beign multiversal directly. Add that to the fact that Satanus said there were universes beyond Joker's control.

He is multiversal, in the sense that he can destroy the whole DC multiverse, but again not directly it would be a chain reaction put in effect by Joker's reality warping.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 28, 2011)

He has 99% of mxyzpltk's powers .

Mxyzpltk destroys multiverse casually while playing with batmite .

How is that not enough proof for emperor joker being multiversal exactly?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 28, 2011)

Just powerscale from Mxy. World's Funnest isn't canon but he has other multiversal feats.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 28, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> He has 99% of mxyzpltk's powers .
> 
> Mxyzpltk destroys multiverse casually while playing with batmite .
> 
> How is that not enough proof for emperor joker being multiversal exactly?



Particularity the reason why I said he could be argued multiversal based on Myxz's own feats and statements.


----------

